# Venison Summer Sausage and Chex Mix



## seaham358 (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!!  I have not been around much... Too much life going on
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had this week off so I broke out the Meat Grinder and Smoker  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mixed up 15lbs of Venison Summer Sausage and a batch of chex mix, both turned out real good... Oh and I tossed on a Fatty also, whats a smoke without a fatty??

Smoker at work
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f356/seaham358/100_0512.jpg

Before
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f356/seaham358/100_0511.jpg

Cooling off in frig
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f356/seaham358/100_0514.jpg

Chex Mix
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f356/seaham358/100_0513.jpg

 I spiced up the SS with some red pepper flakes and I was happy with the little kick.. I used some kit I got at Gander Mnt.. Don't remember the name?? It was not Hi-Mnt it was the other one they sell. 

Smoke On!!!!


----------



## gobbledot (May 15, 2008)

Good lookin stuff you have made, is the sausage hard to make? I have thought of trying to make some myself.


----------



## seaham358 (May 15, 2008)

Not at all.. If you have a grinder..  You just mix in the seasoning packets and cure and mix well by hand.. I run the meat through a 2nd time to get a good mix of pork and venison and seasoning.  Then I use my Stuffer to stuff the casings and I let sit overnight in the frig If it has a cure in it.  Smoke the next day.. Just takes time..


----------



## chargrilled (May 15, 2008)

Great lookin sausage there!!!  One of my favorites.  Smoke a few of them then take a plate sliced with some crackers up to the tavern.  Free drinks for at least an hour, or until the sausage lasts
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## geob (May 15, 2008)

Nice looking SS.  Love the stuff.  I think it's as much fun to make as it is to eat.

geob


----------



## t-bone tim (May 15, 2008)

Great job Seaham , thanks for the q-view fix !!


----------



## daboys (May 15, 2008)

That sausage really does look good. I need to get a grinder so I can make some!


----------



## seaham358 (May 15, 2008)

I love them.. There like Slim Jims..  I Vac pac about 5 in a package and freeze them, when I want some they thaw out quick.  
I ran out of the larger casings and had these laying around..  I do peel off the casing before freezing, it can be chewy. I also added some garlic and pepper corn to about 1lb of meet and it made it easy to tell them apart using the small casing, so it worked out well for me. The smoke penetrates them good as well.


----------



## cowgirl (May 15, 2008)

Looks great Seaham! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Also, good to see you back.


----------



## waysideranch (May 16, 2008)

Great looking snacks.


----------

